# bachelor degree



## kate

Hola, tengo otra pregunta en cuanto a los diplomas o titulos universitarios recibidos en los Estados Unidos.  Por ejemplo a un arquitecto, ingeniero quimico o civil, medico, contador, administrador de empresas, etc. como se les puede especificar los titulos?
Muchas gracias


----------



## astronauta

Esto depende para que pais...

Algunos nombres titulos de formacion academica varian de pais a pais.


----------



## ROCKnRLR

Titulo de grado. Bachillerato.


----------



## Phryne

Hola!

Hay muchas cadenas sobre este tema.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=35725&highlight=bachelor

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=30449&highlight=bachelor

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=12128&highlight=bachelor

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=25270&highlight=bachelor



Saludos


----------



## lauranazario

En Estados Unidos, los bachilleratos son *Bachelor Degrees* y ellos se subdividen en Bachelor of Science (B.S.), Bachelor of Arts (B.A.). Puede que hayan otras categorías pero no las recuerdo de momento.

Los ingenieros usualmente obtienen un Bachelor of Science in Engineering (B.S. in Chemical Engineering, B.S.in Civil Engineering), los contables reciben un Bachelor of Arts in Accounting or in Business Administration (depende de la universidad). 
Los médicos --cuando terminan tooooda su carrera médica (4 años de premédica y los estudios subsiguientes en medicina)-- obtienen un grado especial que es M.D. o Medical Doctor.  

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Cracker Jack

Atención Bachillerato  = High School

Para expresar Licenciatura:

Bachelor's Degree in Architecture
Bachelor's Degree in  Chemical Engineering
Bachelor's Degree in Civil Engineering
Doctor of Medicine
Bachelor's Degree in Accountancy
Bachelor's Degree in Management/ Business Administration


Bachelor of Management


----------



## fenixpollo

¿Buscas las traducciones de algunas especializaciones? ¿Cuáles, específicamente?

Si buscas información sobre títulos académicos, estos hilos anteriores te podrían ayudar:

superior education

licenciada en educación 

undergraduate science education

degree diploma

titulaciones académicas

título académico 

bachillerato, etc. 

MA... 

Licenciatura en comercio exterior 

grado asociado

Espero que te sirvan estos enlaces.

Saludos.


----------



## ROCKnRLR

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Atención Bachillerato  = High School
> 
> Para expresar Licenciatura:
> 
> Bachelor's Degree in Architecture
> Bachelor's Degree in  Chemical Engineering
> Bachelor's Degree in Civil Engineering
> Doctor of Medicine
> Bachelor's Degree in Accountancy
> Bachelor's Degree in Management/ Business Administration
> 
> 
> Bachelor of Management



En tu pais los que terminan la escuela/colegio seran bachilleres.  En el mio, el que termina la carrera universitaria es Bachiller. La licenciatura es para nosotros como una especializacion despues del bachillerato sin llegar a ser post-grado.


----------



## lauranazario

Hago una cordial exhortación... tomemos un momento para leer la consulta de Kate:


			
				kate said:
			
		

> Hola, tengo otra pregunta en cuanto a los diplomas o titulos universitarios recibidos *en los Estados Unidos*.


Hago la aclaración para que no la confundamos sin querer hablándole de licenciaturas o de grados académicos que no sean a nivel universitario. Limitemos nuestras respuestas a los grados universitarios en los Estados Unidos.

Gracias,
LN


----------



## Lali208

i´m very confused
what does " bachelors degree" means? (in the UK)
is it about a:
high school diploma
or
a university degree?

there are lots of discussions about is matter, and i thought it was clear in my mind but is not. 
help!


----------



## Kevyn_Arnold

kate said:
			
		

> Hola, tengo otra pregunta en cuanto a los diplomas o titulos universitarios recibidos en los Estados Unidos. Por ejemplo a un arquitecto, ingeniero quimico o civil, medico, contador, administrador de empresas, etc. como se les puede especificar los titulos?
> Muchas gracias


Ojo con lo de *bachillerato*, en algunos paises _*bachillerato*_ es el último año de educación secundaria (high school), en la universidad, *bachiller* o *grado de bachiller *es el diploma que se obtiene al terminar la carrera, sin ostentar el título profesional. Uno puede ser *"Bachiller en Administración"*, pero aún no es *"Licenciado en Administración"*, o *"Bachiller en Ingeniería"*, pero no *"Ingeniero"*


----------



## Jihan

Hola a todos, realmente me confundió el uso del término bachillerato a nivel universitario. En mi país, "bachiller" y "bachillerato" se aplican única y exclusivamente a los estudiantes de lo que sería en inglés "high school". Un estudiante universitario, al obtener su título es Licenciado o Ingeniero, pero, como mencioné anteriormente, el término bachiller no se aplica jamás a este nivel, aunque pude leer que en Colombia se aplica un término parecido. También existe aquí lo que se llamamos T.S.U, (Técnico Superio Universitario) que aplica a carreras cortas, de sólo 3 años. Una carrera de licenciatura, o ingeniería es de 5 años, a excepción de Estudios Internacionales que es de 4 años, y medicina que en total, son 7 años y medio. 

En cuanto a la pregunta entiendo que buscaban los equivalentes a títulos universitarios como licenciaturas e ingeniería, y el término sería Bachelor.
Bachelor of Arts, Bachelor of Science, M.D. para el Medical Doctor, etc.


----------



## mazbook

Kevyn_Arnold said:
			
		

> Uno puede ser *"Bachiller en Administración"*, pero aún no es *"Licenciado en Administración"*, o *"Bachiller en Ingeniería"*, pero no *"Ingeniero"*


¡No es la verdad entre Estados Unidos y México.  Un "Bachelor's degree" y "un Licenciado" son *iguales*.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Lali208

Por todas los comentario leidos me parece haber entendido que en algunos paises BACHILLER se refiere al haber terminado el colegio (o la escuela o la secundaria, como queramos llamarlo) y en otros países se refiere haber terminado la universidad. 
Mientras que LICENCIADO, en cualquier parte del mundo siempre se refiere a un título universitario, siendo siempre un grado mayor a un BACHILLER, indistintamente a la definición de bachiller que escojamos.
Sin embargo, en inglés no me queda claro cómo es, pues algunos dicen que se refiere a haber terminado el "high school", sin embargo otros ponen como traducción válida de "Licenciado en XX" poner "Bachelor in XX".
Ayuda por favor. La pregunta original de esta cadena era sobre cómo es en Estados Unidos, pero a mi me interesaría saber si lo mismo se aplica para el Reino Unido.
Gracias.


----------



## mazbook

Hola Lali, creo el Reino Unido tiene títulos universitarios muy distinto de ellos de Estados Unidos.  Possiblemente está mejor si inicia una fila nueva.

En Estados Unidos se refieren a solo "high school diploma".

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## fenixpollo

some corrections, maz





			
				mazbook said:
			
		

> Hola Lali, creo el Reino Unido tiene títulos universitarios muy distinto*s* *a los* de Estados Unidos. Po*s*iblemente *será *mejor si *abres **un hilo *nuev*o*.
> 
> En Estados Unidos se refieren a s*ó*lo "high school diploma".
> 
> Saludos desde Mazatlán


saludos.


----------



## mazbook

Muchisimas gracias, fenixpollo.  Guardo estas correciones en carpeta de Word y las estudio.  Mi español mejora en resulto pero muy lento.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Eugin

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Atención Bachillerato = High School
> 
> Para expresar Licenciatura:
> 
> Bachelor's Degree in Architecture
> Bachelor's Degree in Chemical Engineering
> Bachelor's Degree in Civil Engineering
> Doctor of Medicine
> Bachelor's Degree in Accountancy
> Bachelor's Degree in Management/ Business Administration
> 
> 
> Bachelor of Management


 
Can I add one speciality more to this list?   
How is the Bachelor`s Degree for a dentist called? 

Is it *Bachelor`s Degree in Dentistry*? or does it have any other term to name it??? 

Thanks a lot for your replies, friend!!!


----------



## danielfranco

Hi, Eugin!
As far as I understand it, the dentists here in the States have a Bachelor's Degree in Science with any sort of pre-medical major, and have to take higher level, or "graduate" studies and certifications to become dentists, or DDS (Doctor of Dental Science or Surgery), and then go on to study some more to get specialized in other fields of Dentistry.
Bueno bye.


----------



## Eugin

Muchas gracias, Daniel!!
Ahora, por favor, si eres tan amable, ¿podrías fijarte en esta página que encontré buscando: "Bachelor´s Degree in Science"?
Fíjate en la parte de *Career Opportunities*... Lo que yo busco es la equivalencia para ejercer la odontología, ¿sabes? caries, tto. de conductos, etc., pero acá parece que el panorama de trabajo es diferente....
¿Me podrías corroborar esto, por favor, y confirmar si podría usar tranquilamente ese título que aparece ahí para "Odontólogo"?

Muchísimas gracias, Dany 

(Clairvoyant Eugin)


----------



## danielfranco

Siento mucho decepcionarte, pero (hasta donde alcanzo a entender) esta carrera en la página que enlazaste ofrecen una Licenciatura en Higiene Dental. En los EE. UU. casi siempre son carreras técnicas las de Higiene Dental, y es a lo único que se dedican: a limpiar dentaduras y aconsejar mejores hábitos de higiene. Pero esta Licenciatura parece estar destinada para las personas que aparte de saber de higiene dental, quieren tener "el diplomado" necesario para ejercer cargos administrativos también.
La Odontología en los EE. UU. es una carrera de especialidad, más allá aun que el título de "DDS".
¡Buena suerte!

EDIT - Este... estoy pensando que los pocos dentistas que he conocido tienen alguna otra especialidad aparte del título general de DDS, pero a lo mejor miento cuando digo que para practicar la Odontología "tienes que" tener especialidades aparte... A lo mejor es para poder cobrar más caro, ¿tal vez?
Bueno, pero eso sí, eso de estudiar para ser dentista es carísimo por acá.
Saludos.


----------



## Eugin

Ahhh!! Ok!! No me decepcionas, Daniel!! Es más, ¡me das más alicientes para que siga investigando!!!
Mira, este título que debo traducir es para seguir estudiando en una universidad en Australia (hacer un posgrado allí).
Me fijé en páginas de Australia y encontré este título: "Bachelor’s Degree of Dental Science (BDSc) "

¿Te parece que ese podría implicar la idea la tarea de un Odontólogo? 
Gracias, nuevamente!!!!


----------



## danielfranco

Híjole, apenas si "sepo" un poco del sistema universitario de donde vivo... No me imagino en lo más mínimo como funcione la onda allá en el "Down Under". ¿Conoces alguno de los australianos que se la pasan con nosotros en el foro cultural? A lo mejor ellos pueden ofrecer comparaciones.
Bueno bye.


----------



## fenixpollo

El problema de traducir "Licenciatura" como "Bachelor's degree" es que normalmente la "licencia" no acompaña el título de "Bachelor". Si uno quiere ser doctor, puede estudiar cualquier ciencia y graduarse con un _Bachelor of Science degree_. Luego, hay que astistir a la escuela de medicina y hacer todas las prácticas para recibir el título de doctor, médico, dentista, psiquiatra, etc...

Por ejemplo, mi hermano el cardiólogo se especializó en la ingeniería.  Pero su área de estudios durante la universidad era "Pre-Med". Tomaba clases de anatomía, biología y otras, aparte de sus clases de cálculo y de ingeniería, para prepararse para la escuela de medicina.  Se graduó con una _Bachelor's of Science in Engineering_, pero no tenía ningún título de doctor -- lo cual consiguió después de 8 anos más de prácticas.  

Espero que te ayude a entender la diferencia entre Licenciatura y Bachelor's degree. 

Saludos.


----------



## Eugin

¡Muchísimas gracias, pollito, por tan clara explicación! 
Después de haber invertido mis buenas horas buscando por Internet la mejor equivalencia de "odontólogo" en inglés, puede tener un pantallazo de lo que me acabas de explicar. Y ahora contigo lo corroboro!! Lo de tu hermano el cardiólogo es increible... ¡dos carreras larguísimas se buscó  !!!

Muchas gracias, y claro que queda claro, jeje ! con tu perfecto español (cada vez escribes mejor )

Mi preocupación era más bien de qué manera transmitir la idea de odontólogo efectivamente, ya que veía que había muchas ramas de dentistry, pero ya lo pude resolver y dejé una idea más bien general... esperemos que lo entiendan igual...

Mil gracias y muy bien fin de semana!!


----------



## mazbook

Hola fenixpollo,





			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> El problema de traducir "Licenciatura" como "Bachelor's degree" es que normalmente la "licencia" no acompaña el título de "Bachelor". Si uno quiere ser doctor, puede estudiar cualquier ciencia y graduarse con un _Bachelor of Science degree_. Luego, hay que astistir a la escuela de medicina y hacer todas las prácticas para recibir el título de doctor, médico, dentista, psiquiatra, etc...
> 
> Por ejemplo, mi hermano el cardiólogo se especializó en la ingeniería.  Pero su área de estudios durante la universidad era "Pre-Med". Tomaba clases de anatomía, biología y otras, aparte de sus clases de cálculo y de ingeniería, para prepararse para la escuela de medicina.  Se graduó con una _Bachelor's of Science in Engineering_, pero no tenía ningún título de doctor -- lo cual consiguió después de 8 anos más de prácticas.
> 
> Espero que te ayude a entender la diferencia entre Licenciatura y Bachelor's degree.
> 
> Saludos.


This isn't entirely true, fenixpollo.  Only in the U.S.(I'm pretty certain), and then only in the fields of law (abogado), medicine (médico) and dentistry (dentista) must you have a BA (bachelor of arts) or BS (bachelor of science) degree in SOME field BEFORE attending the graduate schools of law, medicine or dentistry.  In all other fields that I know of, the bachelor's degree in that field gives you the "license" to practice in that field.  In the cases of law, medicine and dentisty, since there is no bachelor's degree in those fields in the U.S, naturally a bachelor's degree is not the equivalent of a licenciatura because there is NO bachelor's degree available in those fields.  

In all other fields, a bachelor's degree gives you the right to practice that field.  A bachelor of science in engineering can practice as an engineer (ingeniero) as soon as he has the degree. He does not have to have any additional years of education or practical experience.  The same is true for all other fields in which a bachelor's degree is granted.  Your brother, the cardiologist, could have immediately begun working as an engineer when he received his bachelor of science in engineering.  He chose not to and then went to medical school to get his graduate degree of doctor of medicine.  He could then have immediately begun practicing as a doctor (médico), but he chose to go on to post-graduate studies to become a specialist, in this case a cardiologist.

This was a course of education unique to the U.S. (I believe).  I don't think that these sorts of well-defined (in the U.S.) steps are considered the norm in most other countries.

Discúlpeme, pero mi español no fue suficiente para este explicación. 

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## swift_precision

mazbook said:
			
		

> Hola fenixpollo,This isn't entirely true, fenixpollo. Only in the U.S.(I'm pretty certain), and then only in the fields of law (abogado), medicine (médico) and dentistry (dentista) must you have a BA (bachelor of arts) or BS (bachelor of science) degree in SOME field BEFORE attending the graduate schools of law, medicine or dentistry. In all other fields that I know of, the bachelor's degree in that field gives you the "license" to practice in that field. In the cases of law, medicine and dentisty, since there is no bachelor's degree in those fields in the U.S, naturally a bachelor's degree is not the equivalent of a licenciatura because there is NO bachelor's degree available in those fields.
> 
> In all other fields, a bachelor's degree gives you the right to practice that field. A bachelor of science in engineering can practice as an engineer (ingeniero) as soon as he has the degree. He does not have to have any additional years of education or practical experience. The same is true for all other fields in which a bachelor's degree is granted. Your brother, the cardiologist, could have immediately begun working as an engineer when he received his bachelor of science in engineering. He chose not to and then went to medical school to get his graduate degree of doctor of medicine. He could then have immediately begun practicing as a doctor (médico), but he chose to go on to post-graduate studies to become a specialist, in this case a cardiologist.
> 
> This was a course of education unique to the U.S. (I believe). I don't think that these sorts of well-defined (in the U.S.) steps are considered the norm in most other countries.
> 
> Discúlpeme, pero mi español no fue suficiente para este explicación.
> 
> Saludos desde Mazatlán


 
For the most part, what you said is correct mazbook, but the terminology you utilized was not.  First off, law, dentisry, medical, and pharmacy schools are usually refered to as *professional schools *in the US.  They are not typically refered to as *graduate* schools even though those who attend such schools do so after they have obtained a degree of some sort at a university.  Now, for some programs, like pharmacy for example, one does not even have to finish 4 years of college to be able to go immediately into those schools--they can finish two years of university work and enter directly into the pharmacy program.  Now graduate school would be any extra schooling one does (not professional) that would go towards obtaining either a Masters degree or a Phd.

Also you made a statement regarding there not being any "bachelors degrees in those fields" in reference to law, medicine, and dentistry.  I'm not sure I understand what you mean by this statement, but a student who is in pre-med or pre-law, will almost certainly obtain a bachelors of some sort whether it be Bacherlos of Science, Bacherlors of Arts, Bachelors of Fine Arts, or what have you.  Then, if he wishes, he will then go on to Medical School or law school.


----------



## mazbook

Hola fenixpollo,

You're right about the professional vs graduate school issue.  I just used the words graduate school to indicate that they were schools that were only attended after getting your bachelor's degree so as to be less confusing to folks unfamiliar with the U.S. system.  I specifically excluded pharmacy, as that field, similar to architecture, accounting and perhaps others I'm not aware of, requires 5 to 6 years of study in order to get your bachelor's degree (in most universities in the U.S.) as opposed to the normal four year course for most fields.

As far as this:





			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Also you made a statement regarding there not being any "bachelors degrees in those fields" in reference to law, medicine, and dentistry. I'm not sure I understand what you mean by this statement, but a student who is in pre-med or pre-law, will almost certainly obtain a bachelors of some sort whether it be Bacherlos of Science, Bacherlors of Arts, Bachelors of Fine Arts, or what have you. Then, if he wishes, he will then go on to Medical School or law school.


What I meant was that there are no bachelor's degrees granted in "pre-law", "pre-med" or "pre-dentistry".  You do have to have your bachelor's degree in some field and you have to have studied certain courses that you need to qualify for those professional schools, but your degree could be in engineering, music, literature, languages or whatever.  I just didn't go into the detail of each professional line of endeavor.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## fenixpollo

Please note, mazbook, that swift precision was responding to you, and you to him -- not me.  


			
				mazbook said:
			
		

> Hola fenixpollo,This isn't entirely true, fenixpollo.  Only in the U.S.(I'm pretty certain), and then only in the fields of law (abogado), medicine (médico) and dentistry (dentista) must you have a BA (bachelor of arts) or BS (bachelor of science) degree in SOME field BEFORE attending the graduate schools of law, medicine or dentistry.  In all other fields that I know of, the bachelor's degree in that field gives you the "license" to practice in that field.


 I said in the thread above that Licenciature is equivalent to Bachelor's, and that the fact that the Bachelor's doesn't grant a formal "license" is immaterial. (anyway, that was the gist of my posts).

When I responded to Eugin today, I was only talking about her question about dentists and orthodontists. Notice my example was about a cardiologist, not an engineer or even a lawyer.

I agree with you that a Bachelor's degree in a non-medical field is essentially the same as a Licenciatura. I agree with swift precision, however, in her precision with the terminology. 

Saludos.


----------



## mazbook

Perdóneme fenixpollo,  I was, in fact responding to swift precision, not you.  Scrolled to quickly and misread the poster's name.   Also, sorry for my misunderstanding of the "immaterial" gist of *your* post.  Sometimes my Spanish lets me down, although usually I read and understand a lot better than I can express myself.

And yes, swift precision's terminology correction was definitely in order.  I hope my mis-directed post clarified this.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## swift_precision

fenixpollo said:


> Please note, mazbook, that swift precision was responding to you, and you to her -- not me.  I said in the thread above that Licenciature is equivalent to Bachelor's, and that the fact that the Bachelor's doesn't grant a formal "license" is immaterial. (anyway, that was the gist of my posts).
> 
> When I responded to Eugin today, I was only talking about her question about dentists and orthodontists. Notice my example was about a cardiologist, not an engineer or even a lawyer.
> 
> I agree with you that a Bachelor's degree in a non-medical field is essentially the same as a Licenciatura. I agree with swift precision, however, in *her? *precision with the terminology.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Dios mio amigo fenix!!! Comitiste un error bien grande!!  Soy hombre!!! muchacho, varón, chico, tigre!!!! jajajaja 

cuídate


----------



## fenixpollo

Sorry, dude!


----------



## swift_precision

fenixpollo said:


> Sorry, dude!


 
lol no te preocupes amiga...I mean...amigo!!  lol


----------



## architectacho

una aclaracion sobre BACHELOR OF SCIENCE en USA.....
este titulo esta conferido a estudios universitarios generalmente de 4 años.....el titulo universitario no permite la practica independiente de la profesion, solo bajo la supervision de un profesional licensiado.
para tener la licensia se debe tener cierta practica bajo supervision de uno a 3 años dependiendo de la diciplina y pasar examenes de aprovacion estatales, aprovado ese paso se puede practicar y llamarse uno licensiado en la profesion esa.
cursos mas avanzados de BACHELOR OF SCIENCE son MASTERS...generalmente uno o dos años mas en la profesion....como titulados.......los requisitos para la licencia son los mismos que explicados arriba en todos los estados del pais.
saludos a todos.


----------



## fletxa2001

lauranazario said:


> En Estados Unidos, los bachilleratos son *Bachelor Degrees* y ellos se subdividen en Bachelor of Science (B.S.), Bachelor of Arts (B.A.). Puede que hayan otras categorías pero no las recuerdo de momento.
> 
> Los ingenieros usualmente obtienen un Bachelor of Science in Engineering (B.S. in Chemical Engineering, B.S.in Civil Engineering), los contables reciben un Bachelor of Arts in Accounting or in Business Administration (depende de la universidad).
> Los médicos --cuando terminan tooooda su carrera médica (4 años de premédica y los estudios subsiguientes en medicina)-- obtienen un grado especial que es M.D. o Medical Doctor.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
Ahora sí que tengo un lío (I am a mess now...)I thought Bachelor Degree was given at University. So to say "licenciatura en Ingenieria" and "bachillerato de ciencias especialidad ingenieria" the words are exactly the same, BACHELOR OF SCIENCE?


----------



## Grux

fletxa2001 said:


> Ahora sí que tengo un lío (I am a mess now...)I thought Bachelor Degree was given at University.


Correct.



fletxa2001 said:


> So to say "licenciatura en Ingenieria" and "bachillerato de ciencias especialidad ingenieria" the words are exactly the same, BACHELOR OF SCIENCE?


The problem is that "bachillerato" doesn't mean the same in all countries. Bachelor is not the same as what we call "bachillerato" in Spain.


----------



## El Granadino

*bachiller*. ‘Persona que ha cursado los estudios de enseñanza media’ y, en algunos países, ‘persona que ha recibido el grado universitario inferior’. Por su terminación, tiende a funcionar hoy como común en cuanto al género _ «Anna Lührmann, una bachiller verde de apenas 19 años, es la más joven en un Parlamento cuya media de edad es de 49,3 años»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 25.9.02). En el español clásico se usó el femenino _bachillera,_ casi siempre con intención humorística o despectiva, forma que aún pervive y se usa, en algunas zonas, sin connotaciones negativas: _«Su madre_ [...] _se preocupó por que estudiara, al punto que hoy en día es una bachillera con muchas intenciones de profesionalizarse en turismo»_ (_Prensa_@ [Nic.] 20.11.02).

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_


----------



## swissmag

_asi es como lo entiendo yo: _
_Freshman (3º ESO)_
_Sophomore (4ºESO)_
_Junior (1º Bachiller)_
_Senior (2º Bachiller) y se obtiene el titulo de : _Baccalaureate (que no bachelor)_ (tras pasar el SAT, o lo que en España seria selectividad) y se termina el high school americano_
_Y de ahí a la universidad:_
_Diplomado = associate’s degree(studios de 3 años)_
_Licenciado = Bachelor’s degree (studios de 4 años)_
_Con los consigientes potgraduate y master_
_Pero todo cambia con bolonia, asi k una vez aplicado bolonia todos los títulos de grado tienen nivel de bachelor’s degree_
_(mirad wikipedia)_

_Lo que aun no he conseguido situar del todo es como va lo graduate y undergraduate,_
_Kreo ke aun se es undergraduate con el associate’s degree y se es graduate con el bachelor’s degree, repito kreo, no lo puedo asegurar, porque en otros sitios se entiende que el bachelor también es undergraduate._


----------



## Nitropsiqui

Hola, veo que son antiguas estas consultas, peo como quiera, estoy tratando de resolver mis dudas. A mi me otorgaron: First proffesional degree in law (bachelor of science degree in jurisprudence) Después de esto qué viene, una maestría? Por otra parte, me dicen que puedo calificar en el Estado de Texas para el examen de THEA, porque cumplo los requisitos, pero ni idea cómo acceder.


----------



## fenixpollo

Hola, Nitropsiqui, y bienvenido al foro. 





Nitropsiqui said:


> Hola, veo que son antiguas estas consultas, peo como quiera, estoy tratando de resolver mis dudas. A mi me otorgaron: First proffesional degree in law (bachelor of science degree in jurisprudence) Después de esto qué viene, una maestría?


Sí, lo que describen es una licenciatura en derecho; el título después de la licenciatura es la maestría (Master's degree). 





Nitropsiqui said:


> Por otra parte, me dicen que puedo calificar en el Estado de Texas para el examen de THEA, porque cumplo los requisitos, pero ni idea cómo acceder.


Desafortunadamente, esta pregunta está fuera del ámbito del foro del diccionario. Solamente nos prestamos para traducir palabras y frases cortas. Recomiendo que visites el sitio del estado de Texas para informarte acerca de ese examen.


----------



## VolcadoDePila

Hola a todos.

También debe tenerse en cuenta que en inglés existen tanto B.Sc (Bachelor of Science) y B.A (Bachelor of Arts). La primera opción se utiliza particularmente cuando se refiere a títulos científicos, mientras que la segunda se utiliza para estudios humanísticos, como lenguajes, etc. Yo he visto y utilizado mucho términos como" Bachelor of Arts in Political Science". Sé que hay países que no lo utilizan así, pero en su gran mayoría sí lo aceptan de este modo.

Ciao.


----------

